# Hymer Curtains



## tombo5609 (Dec 29, 2007)

I have recently bought a 1989 Hymer 644 which I will be using to tour Europe later this year. Does anyone have any info good or bad on this vehicle as I am new to motorhome travel.
I would also be grateful for advice on where I can buy replacement curtains as the present ones are passed there best.
regards, Tom


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Tom

The cheapest and best option to change the curtains down and source a seamstress in your town. You could buy the material from them or at a market if the tell you how much to get. It will work out a lot cheaper

Safe travels

Steve


----------



## tombo5609 (Dec 29, 2007)

Thanks Steve, I had an idea that this would be the better option, it would have been nice though just to go into a store and just buy and replace.
Tom


----------



## 101776 (Nov 13, 2006)

If you look in Truck & Driver or Trucking mag you will find people that make curtains for trucks, I am sure they would make some for you. Or a local curtain maker would do it. Bear in mind you need material that is fairly thick to stop daylight showing through.....


----------



## sno_fun (May 21, 2007)

Hi, we changed the curtains in our 93 hymer b544 not so long ago, we found that the curtains in a local department store were the correct length we needed and one set were even the right drop, we just dropped the other set into a local sowing place and they altered then for a few quid.


----------



## tombo5609 (Dec 29, 2007)

Thanks all for your help, it would seem that the unanimous advice would be to have them copied by a local seamstress, Cheers, Tom


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

tombo5609 said:


> Thanks all for your help, it would seem that the unanimous advice would be to have them copied by a local seamstress, Cheers, Tom


Hi Tom,

I am assuming that you are referring to window curtains, in which case all of the above advice does make sense.
If you are including curtains that devide areas in the MH, then these can be specialised with thermal content, ie, that which seperates the main sleeping area from the kitchen/lounge area in our Hymer, is really thick with some form of inner lining. The temperature difference between the two areas is significant. Again, a good seamstress would be in the know.

Just a thought.

Jock.


----------

